# problemi bluetooth

## polslinux

Allora io ho messo bluetooth nel runlevel default e infatti parte tranquillo...il problema è che:

1) l'icona di blueman non parte! devo mettere in local.start il comando bluetooth restart e solo così l'icona appare...perchè?

2)normalmente tengo il bluetooth spento...se lo accendo (click destro su applet e abilita) e poi lo spegno (click destro su applet e disabilita) anche l'applet sparisce...e devo ridare il comando bluetooth restart perchè riappaia...

----------

